

Apple gets sweeping patent for macbook air design - Nick5a1
http://9to5mac.com/2012/06/07/apple-gets-sweeping-patent-for-general-macbook-air-shape-photos/

======
n00j
Sony VAIO X505 Release in 2004 has the wedge shape...
<http://www.notebookreview.com/default.asp?newsID=1970>

